

Ask HN: What was the developer looking for a $3500 project? - kmack

Hey, I saw a thread earlier about someone looking for a 3500 dollar project for this week. Can't find the thread now, does anyone remember who this was?
======
epikur
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4846962>

~~~
kmack
thanks!

------
jameswyse
I'm sure it was an ask post but I can't see it in the last few pages, perhaps
it was removed?

------
kmack
Who was the developer* haha

